# ISO Altolamprologus sp. compressiceps "shell"



## josh-the-box (Nov 11, 2018)

I have a group of 8, but it seems to be male heavy. If anyone has any females, or knows where to purchase them, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

I would give Finatics in Mississauga a call, they should either have some or know where to find them.


----------



## josh-the-box (Nov 11, 2018)

Will do! Thank you.


----------

